
Ubiquiti: New Firmware 4.0.69 Makes Phone Home Opt-In by Default - luckman212
The recent crash reporting&#x2F;data collection aka &quot;phone-home&quot; features that were enabled for Ubiquiti Unifi devices caused quite a controversy[0]<p>New firmware 4.0.69.10871 out today makes this opt-in by default[1].<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21430997<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;community.ui.com&#x2F;releases&#x2F;UAP-USW-Firmware-4-0-69-10871&#x2F;37101df7-b0b4-482b-968f-27633f3daf91
(may require login to view)
======
kadoban
The wording of this headline could be confusing, depending on how closely
you've been following these developments.

What actually changed in this exact version sounds like there is now an opt-
out, though it is by default opted-in of course.

Before this version, there was no opt out at all. So this is an improvement
from the last release, but still worse than a few releases ago before the
phone-home.

I don't think I'll be purchasing any more Ubiquiti gear myself, and what I
have I should probably sell off. Network gear is something I want to be able
to trust, not wonder what new thing they're trying to sneak in, and the
communication on this issue from Ubiquiti has been pitifully bad.

~~~
beatgammit
Eh, it's pretty hard to find quality wireless gear, so I may continue to buy
APs until I can find a suitable replacement, but I absolutely won't be buying
any of their other products. I was considering getting a router from them, but
I'll instead roll my own or use pfsense or something. That way I can at least
trust my edge, and I can configure the router to treat the wireless gear as
untrusted.

Setting up a DMZ and some firewall tweaks is a lot easier than finding a good
AP.

